# Florida Deputy Accused Of Molesting Man In Evidence Room



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by local6.com*

A Nassau County sheriff's deputy was arrested Thursday, accused of molesting an inmate in the department's evidence room, according to WJXT-TV.

According to Nassau County Sheriff Tommy Seagraves, Jarrett Wade Hodges, 36, asked a 24-year-old male inmate if he wanted to enter the evidence room, then grabbed and fondled the alleged victim and offered to perform oral sex on him.

Hodges allegedly was playing pornographic tapes during the incident and told the prisoner he could get in a lot of trouble if he didn't cooperate, according to the WJXT-TV report.

According to authorities, the victim was wired with a microphone and the incident was recorded on tape. A short time later, Hodges presented his resignation letter and his keys to the undersheriff.

Officials said Hodges admitted to inappropriately touching the inmate and playing a pornographic video that was found in the evidence room.

After being interviewed by police, Hodges also admitted that the 24-year-old inmate was not his first victim, the report said.

"In the interview of the officer, he did tell us that he had done this same thing about a year, giving us the inmate's name. We're in the process of trying to make contact with that former inmate to see what information he has," Seagraves said.

Hodges was arrested, charged with official misconduct, tampering with evidence, battery and unnatural and lascivious acts. He was being held on $100,002 bond.

Although officials do not think any high-profile evidence was tampered with, Seagraves has asked the Florida Department of Law Enforcement to audit evidence such as firearms, narcotics and money.

The arrest of Hodges was the third arrest of a Nassau County deputy in the last few weeks. One was for a domestic battery charge, and the other was last week on a separate charge.

The sheriff said as bad the arrests look for his agency, it is an indication to the public that he will not tolerate any breaking of the law for any deputy in Nassau County.

Copyright 2006 by Internet Broadcasting Systems and Local6.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

